# Anyone going To The Winter Swap in KANSAS CITY?



## patrick (Feb 24, 2011)

I was thinking about going and selling off some of my collection. Just wondering if it it supposed to be a good one ( it is a first annual).


----------



## kccomet (Feb 26, 2011)

*im going*

im goin it might be pretty good you never know with swap meets. what were you thinking about takin


----------



## patrick (Feb 27, 2011)

I was thinking of taking my columbia firebolt, schwinn tiger 3 and single speeds, a murray frame, a chrome hawthorne, a ladies schwinn co-ed, and few others.


----------

